# Suddenly afraid of dogs?



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Anybody? 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Good thing I read from your post, is that in the end she tries to make contact herself, either by sniffing or by play bowing. I think it is good you didn't 'protect' her, because that will reinforce her fear feeling. I guess the best thing is first approach big dogs from a distance, like walking up at different sides of the road and working your way up to actually meeting them. Both my girls can't be bothered by size or gender, so I don't have any real experience with this problem. I hope some of our trainers see your post!


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

My dog is very unpredictable with other dogs yet. Unfortunately, at 8 months, she is still very enthusiastic to play and meet other dogs and will bark and lunge at them on the leash. Once the people that are willing to bring their dog over get close though, she will either sniff them or be really submissive and lay down. She barks to be friendly but she's just a ball of energy and will sometimes growl. She does seem more submissive with larger dogs. I think this is something we will need to work on for a long time. (This is just with strange dogs. With dogs she knows, she just kind of twirls around without all the lunging and barking.)

I have noticed that as she gets older and a little calmer (though still pretty enthusiastic with the barking and lunging), other dogs respond better. When she was a puppy, the neighbor dog would bark and walk away from her. Nowadays, the neighbor dog will cautiously approach her.

I don't know if that helps you much but my guess is that she was reacting to the Great Dane because I have seen different dogs react differently as my dog gets older. I've also seen my dog play with chihuahas up to larger size dogs and she changes her behavior for each one. My sister has a terrier and she will never pounce it but my boyfriends Mother has a dog about the same size as my puppy and she'll paw on him.

I think dogs sense things about other dogs and I'd go with their instinct unless it seems to be a problem.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you guys.. She had never met a Great Dane before but the collie wasn't even THAT big, and she has met newfies and leonbergers with no problems.. 

This is just so sudden, so out of the blue when she's always been so confident with dogs and people. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I wonder if there was just something in the Collie's 'dog speak'/behavior that you didn't see. My collie Mack is a sweet heart and good with all dogs. He does have very different behavior than other dogs I've known, he sniffs a lot and when he does, he wants to actually touch you with his nose. He is very different. I know people say that boxers have a very different style of play than most other breeds. It makes sense to me that the collie could have pushed her buttons without you being aware. A big goofy great dane would freak me out too  I'd just step up her exposure, seeing other different dogs even if you have to go to a dog training club to just hang out.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

nolefan said:


> I wonder if there was just something in the Collie's 'dog speak'/behavior that you didn't see. My collie Mack is a sweet heart and good with all dogs. He does have very different behavior than other dogs I've known, he sniffs a lot and when he does, he wants to actually touch you with his nose. He is very different. I know people say that boxers have a very different style of play than most other breeds. It makes sense to me that the collie could have pushed her buttons without you being aware. A big goofy great dane would freak me out too  I'd just step up her exposure, seeing other different dogs even if you have to go to a dog training club to just hang out.


Thank you for bringing in your knowledge on collies!  That collie was very sniffy as well, and also wanted to touch Molly's face with his nose. Molly has always been nervous when sniffed in the face, but never reacted like she did today, though she also had never been sniffed so extensively in the face before.

She sees new/strange dogs often, but I rarely let her meet them. She had a lot of puppy play when younger, but I am very cautious of strange dogs and she has a few select dogs we know that she regularly plays with. Hopefully there will be some friendly dogs to meet at the park later.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

